# While accelerating, it just pull backwards not moving forward



## MR_JJE (Feb 12, 2013)

my 2003 model X-trail Di Sport is stopping when applying accelerator. Car is pulling backwards and dying off. On stationery, ignition works instantly, but turns off after a minute or so. reignites - revs - but dying down later. In first gear, if you try to move speedily, it attempts, but pulling backwards. Garage guys are not finding any faults when connecting to computer. but the problem still exists. Can someone please help?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Say more about 'pulling backwards'...

And are you saying that it's dying after a while just idling, or that it only dies when you accelerate/give gas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

"Pulling backwards". That's a new one; never heard that phrase before; maybe a UK term.

From your description, sounds like it might be a fuel delivery problem. Check the fuel pressure by installing a temporary fuel pressure gauge. 

Might also be a plugged up CAT.


----------



## MR_JJE (Feb 12, 2013)

*pulling backwards - probably confusing*

gents, thanks for looking into the case...

well...to be exact, when you keystart the car and turn 1st gear and try to move as normal probably RPM above 2500 - 3000, it just attempts to move forward; but it just can't and sort of stalling and dying;eventually i stop accelerating and RPM comes down obviously and car either stops completely or it moves slowly. In nut shell, i cannot ride the car on a road with normal speeds. All that i can do is start the car and move in very slow speeds how you drive on a 10mile road. not sure what the technical term to use for this experience.

In stationery, ignition works perfectly. but turns off automatically after a minute or so.

No fault warning lights turned on control panel.

Garage guys say, they dont get anything in computer. 

i read few articles and some suggest fuel filter, fuel pump or even turbo.

any luck with the symptoms???


----------



## MR_JJE (Feb 12, 2013)

sorry may i know more what you meant by plugged up CAT please?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your car should have two CATs (catalytic converters); one at the exhaust manifold and the other one further down under the floor. If the first one is plugged up, then DTC codes would have been set. However if the second one gets plugged up, DTC codes may possibly not get set. 

An easy way to test for converter plugging is done with a vacuum gauge. Connect the gauge to a source of intake vacuum on the intake manifold, or throttle body. Note the reading at idle, then raise and hold engine speed at 2,500. The needle will drop when you first open the throttle, but should then rise and stabilize. If the vacuum reading starts to drop, pressure may be backing up in the exhaust system.


----------



## MR_JJE (Feb 12, 2013)

rogoman said:


> Your car should have two CATs (catalytic converters); one at the exhaust manifold and the other one further down under the floor. If the first one is plugged up, then DTC codes would have been set. However if the second one gets plugged up, DTC codes may possibly not get set.
> 
> An easy way to test for converter plugging is done with a vacuum gauge. Connect the gauge to a source of intake vacuum on the intake manifold, or throttle body. Note the reading at idle, then raise and hold engine speed at 2,500. The needle will drop when you first open the throttle, but should then rise and stabilize. If the vacuum reading starts to drop, pressure may be backing up in the exhaust system.


well, this is too much for me to understand. I dont think this is CAT. irrespective of idling or moving, engine turns off after the rev. It just can't hold the ignition which either means fuel is not pumped enough or not enough power coming through???? Im guessing from the specific experience? anyway i changed garage this evening as the previous one was just waste of time. they just couldnt find where the problem is. Hope these guys can sort it out


----------



## MR_JJE (Feb 12, 2013)

wilburk said:


> Say more about 'pulling backwards'...
> 
> And are you saying that it's dying after a while just idling, or that it only dies when you accelerate/give gas?


to be exact, when you keystart the car and turn 1st gear and try to move as normal probably RPM above 2500 - 3000, it just attempts to move forward; but it just can't and sort of stalling and dying;eventually i stop accelerating and RPM comes down obviously and car either stops completely or it moves slowly. In nut shell, i cannot ride the car on a road with normal speeds. All that i can do is start the car and move in very slow speeds how you drive on a 10mile road. not sure what the technical term to use for this experience.

In stationery, ignition works. but turns off after a rev

on move, if i rev beyond 2k rpm, it just cramps itself and then turns off.

i read few articles and some suggest fuel filter, fuel pump or even turbo.

any luck with the specific experience that i have???


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, symptoms really sound like the problems that I just had on my 87 hardbody. Turned out to be a shot ignition coil. It would start ok, idle fine, but as soon as there was any sudden acceleration, engine sputtered, bogged down, and eventually would die unless I released the throttle.

So you could check the coil resistance with a multimeter, or just visually inspect it.


----------

